# Silver sable breeders?



## LolaLuftnagle

Now, before I say anything else, I know that the 'silver sable' color can be kind of controversial. But alas, I have fallen in love with the color, and am looking for a reliable nonpuppy mill breeder to get a puppy from. 

The only places I have been able to find with silver sable puppies are kind of shady looking breeders that seem to have entirely too many dogs! I'm not sure if that's because the color is becoming popular, so people are breeding for color, or what. 

So if anyone knows of any reliable breeders, please let me know.

I'm located in central Maryland, but am willing to travel for a decent breeder.

Thanks!


----------



## RubyTuesday

What else do you want in your GS?


----------



## LolaLuftnagle

I'm not looking for any breeding or show quaility, just a companion for my family and my other GS. A medium drive dog to match my 1 1/2 GS girl with your typical family dog personaility. Friendly, but protective.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Thats what I want if I buy from a breeder.


----------



## sagelfn

you're not going to find a good breeder that breeds for color, you could ask the good breeders around you if they ever have silver sables pop up in their lines but thats a slim chance other than that I would check shelters and gsd rescues


----------



## GSDElsa

I agree, I find any breeder that specifically breeds for color to be shady. That's why you're not coming across anything reputable-seeming that has them. Color is usually one of the last things on a breeders mind, so when you find one that is trying to produce something oddball like that ONLY other things such as temperment and health usually go to the wayside.

Either wait it out and try to find a breeder that has one once in a blood moon; scoure CL, petfinder, and reputable rescue sites; or move onto something else.


----------



## Chris Wild

I agree to definitely avoid color breeders.

As far as color goes, silver sable is just a sable with washed out tan pigment. Just as a "black and silver" or "black and cream" is just a black and tan with washed out pigment.

So if you look for a breeder who has sables, and also dogs with washed out pigment, you may find what you want. Since washed out pigment is considered undesireable though, it may be harder to come by. You aren't going to find this color of dog amongst German show lines. Their pigment is exclusively reddish, and sables are almost unheard of. You may find it amongst working lines where rich colors are still preferred, but not really focused on so more washed out pigment does happen, and sables are very common. And you may find it amongst some American show lines as well. Sables aren't particularly common, but aren't rare either, and washed out pigment while still undesireable does exist in some of the lines.


----------



## Liesje

Here's a silverish sable, Mid-Atlantic GSD Rescue (listed as Laurel, MD):

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Rosie: Petfinder


----------



## Liesje

Here's one more of a black and silver:

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Austin: Petfinder


----------



## arycrest

Liesje said:


> Here's a silverish sable, Mid-Atlantic GSD Rescue (listed as Laurel, MD):
> 
> Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Rosie: Petfinder


Rosie's not only a beautiful girl, she sounds like she'd make an awesome pet, lots of fun after she goes thru her obedience training.


----------



## Tanagal

This is who I bought my male silver sable GSD from. He is an awesome dog, he has medium drive, he has a straight top line and is a stock coat. When I got him he only had 2 accidents in the house. He is eager to please me and very smart. He is UKC, she does have some AKC litters as well. You can see pics of him on my profile page.
Marilyn's German Shepherds - Purebred Registered German Shepherd puppies


----------



## LaRen616

_ *** Link Removed by MOD *** _

:thumbsdown:


----------



## wildo

LaRen616 said:


> :thumbsdown:


I can elaborate. While the term "responsible breeder" is thrown around a lot on this forum, sometimes it can be hard to qualify what makes a breeder "responsible."

One thing that can definitely make a breeder _irresponsible_ though is to try to create "designer dogs" out of the breed. This breeder has admittedly just created a mutt- assuming she's bred a GSD with a Shiloh Shepherd, that is. That's not the kind of breeding most smile upon...



> I also have a litter of the only designer litter I breed, my German Shiloh Shepherd puppies. My designer litter of German Shiloh Shepherd puppies will be ready for new homes mid December.


_ *** Link removed *** _


[EDIT]- Yes- they are mutts. Confirmed:


> His mother is Tala, my silver sable Shiloh Shepherd. His father is Drago, my full working line, solid black, German import German Shepherd.


----------



## LaRen616

Thanks Willy. 

Not to mention that the breeder has multiple litters on the ground at once.

I dont see anything about her health testing the dogs, where are their OFA results?

Why does the price change for each dog? The puppies are selling anywhere from $350-750.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Tanagal said:


> This is who I bought my male silver sable GSD from. He is an awesome dog, he has medium drive, he has a straight top line and is a stock coat. When I got him he only had 2 accidents in the house. He is eager to please me and very smart. He is UKC, she does have some AKC litters as well. You can see pics of him on my profile page.
> Marilyn's German Shepherds - Purebred Registered German Shepherd puppies


you probably have one of the thousands of littermates to my boyfriends dog. my boyfriend not knowing any better bought my silver sable male from this breeder.

I do not condone the type of breeding she does. While my dog has a decent temperament and fairly good health considering, he still does have allergies, he has a TMJ problem, and a hock problem that causes him to limp occasionally after too much stress on it, and still has his quirks.

But I worked a LOT with this dog to socialize and train him. 

This breeder does not health test. She is a Back Yard Breeder. Literally breeding to breed to breed to breed to see more $$$ in her pocket. 

She is a very nice lady I will give her that. But I got lucky with what my dog turned out to be.
IMPO if you get a dog with a good temperament from this breeder, then you got lucky, or you raised your dog up really really well. 

Loki has very high prey drive, but lacks a lot of courage in himself. With maturity he has gained quite a bit and on the surface appears to be like any other shepherd. 
He is extremely high energy, he settles fine in the house, but this dog seriously needs an hour of extreme exercise EVERY day. I think in the wrong home he could have been a very dominant dog who had a few behavioral issues. As a trainer I've had no problem with him. 

there are so many sables, and even silver sables that pop up in great workingline breedings. Don't waste your money on a dog you will have to "fix up" or potentially pay out big time for the health issues. Get a dog who will be a fantastic companion with balanced drives who can be everything you want him to be an more with very minimal effort. Let alone support a breeder who breeds for better. Not someone throwing dogs together in their backyard... literally. 

Don't get me wrong, I love this dog to pieces! But I will never go back to that breeder for very very strong reasons.


----------



## Geeheim

I've stumbled onto [this breeder's] website a couple times before. Wasn't impressed at all and quite frankly her puppies look very BYB to me. Last time I was on her site. She was advertising a rare brindle GSD and charging either $1000 or $1200 for it. It was clearly not a brindle. It just had what I call "bar-ing" (blackening) down its legs.

I wouldn't recommend this breeder at all nor would I sell any of my dogs/puppies to her.


----------



## Emoore

I met someone at at agility trial recently with a silver sable they had purchased from Germelhaus, a very good working line breeder here in Texas. It is possible to get silver sables from good, ethical breeders.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Please don't consider that breeder... The website gives me a headache. No titles, no pedigrees, no health testing.. typical BYB.


----------



## msvette2u

Before filling a BYB's pockets, do consider adoption.

Petfinder Adopted Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Mount Airy, MD | Rosie


----------



## wolfstraum

so go for the rescues locally - I would much rather see people looking for pets go to a rescue than a BYB/commercial breeder!!! 

Light sables - often called 'silver sables' - are too easy to find - when breeding black and tans to sables, many pups end up light washy sable with pattern....

Lee


----------



## GSDElsa

Pssst. This thread is over a year and a half old!


----------



## stolibaby

4TheDawgies said:


> you probably have one of the thousands of littermates to my boyfriends dog. my boyfriend not knowing any better bought my silver sable male from this breeder.
> 
> I do not condone the type of breeding she does. While my dog has a decent temperament and fairly good health considering, he still does have allergies, he has a TMJ problem, and a hock problem that causes him to limp occasionally after too much stress on it, and still has his quirks.
> 
> But I worked a LOT with this dog to socialize and train him.
> 
> This breeder does not health test. She is a Back Yard Breeder. Literally breeding to breed to breed to breed to see more $$$ in her pocket.
> 
> She is a very nice lady I will give her that. But I got lucky with what my dog turned out to be.
> IMPO if you get a dog with a good temperament from this breeder, then you got lucky, or you raised your dog up really really well.
> 
> Loki has very high prey drive, but lacks a lot of courage in himself. With maturity he has gained quite a bit and on the surface appears to be like any other shepherd.
> He is extremely high energy, he settles fine in the house, but this dog seriously needs an hour of extreme exercise EVERY day. I think in the wrong home he could have been a very dominant dog who had a few behavioral issues. As a trainer I've had no problem with him.
> 
> there are so many sables, and even silver sables that pop up in great workingline breedings. Don't waste your money on a dog you will have to "fix up" or potentially pay out big time for the health issues. Get a dog who will be a fantastic companion with balanced drives who can be everything you want him to be an more with very minimal effort. Let alone support a breeder who breeds for better. Not someone throwing dogs together in their backyard... literally.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love this dog to pieces! But I will never go back to that breeder for very very strong reasons.


I also got my boy from this "breeder" not knowing any better at the time and I didn't join this forum until after I got Stoli and realized I needed some help. Reading about your dog was like reading description of my boy he is not very confident (Stoli was crazy shy and skittish when I got him took months to get him to open up and be confident) we are still working on that somewhat, he had UAP and when I tried telling her all I got was a email saying "none of my dogs have elbow problems" which irritated me as obviously one did mine! I love this boy like crazy and he's been a great companion but yes if I hadn't made the decision to grow up and take care of him he probably would've had major behavioral issues as he got older.....def a hard life lesson next GSD I get will be adopted as I just want a pet/companion and can give a home to a dog who needs it.


----------



## Emoore

GSDElsa said:


> Pssst. This thread is over a year and a half old!


Dangit! I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

The original thread is a year old, but the person who posted the link to Marilyn's kennel just posted today. Feel better now? LOL!


----------



## Geeheim

GSDElsa said:


> Pssst. This thread is over a year and a half old!


Ohh snap, lol! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Tanagal

I have one of her silver's. Love him to death, he is a great boy. Medium drive, very easy to house train (one accident when he arrived), loves to be at my side. I have a problem with [the breeder] in that she told me that I could get him switched over to AKC, all she had to do was look up the info on his parents and register the litter. Never heard from her again. I wanted a silver because as a child we had a black and silver and she was awesome, not a color you see every day on the streets. But first I wanted German working lines, and of old school sizes. Color was after that.


----------

